# Advice for my small living room...



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I need some advice on what kind of home theater system I should start out with. I am on a $650 budget and I would like to get a 2.1 system and build up on it. I am also dealing with a pretty small living room. Basically what I am asking is for $650 whats the best, receiver, speakers, and sub I cant get for that ammount of money?
Thanks 
:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gossennator said:


> ... I am asking is for $650 whats the best, receiver, speakers, and sub I cant get for that ammount of money? Thanks :T


:rubeyes: ... :unbelievable:

I think it will be hard (even if you get everything used :yes ... but it will also depend on what you want.

Receiver starts at $350 for a decent one, I don't think you'll get TrueHD and DTS-HD ... speaker, Are you looking for floorstanders or bookshelf???, that's another $250 - 300 for a pair ... and sub, another $250 (I saw Velodyne VRP1200 for $225 online) :yes:

Receivers http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...dioSP&sp=+currentprice+skuid&usc=abcat0200000 and http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/cat...k/ref/Ns/net_price|0/rpem/ccd/categorylist.do

Floorstanders http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...5&sc=audioSP&sp=+brand+skuid&usc=abcat0200000

Bookshelf http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...5&sc=audioSP&sp=+brand+skuid&usc=abcat0200000

Subs http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p=+currentprice+skuid&sc=audioSP&id=pcat17080 and http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=vrp+1200

As you can see, I spend $850 for you already ... :bigsmile:

Let's see what other say ... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

which receiver brand is the best? 
if I have all my HDMI cords already hooked up to my TV do all I need is 1 more for the out?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll have to do a little works to get the best for your money with that budget, but it can be done. Prepare to go refurb shopping.

Receiver: Onkyo 605 or 606 refurb from shoponkyo.com (register of $10 off and wait for 10% banner promo)= ~$350
Speakers: Infinity Beta 20 from HK store @ ebay.com = ~$200/pair or less
Sub: Dayton Sub-100 from partsexpress.com = ~$150

Total= ~$700,all w/ warranty (you can hit $650 if you're thrifty with the Beta 20s)

Buy all your cables @ monoprice.com
The is no best for anything, but my prefered brands for AVR in terms of bang for the buck are Onkyo (Refurbs) and Harmon Kardon (refurb on ebay).

As you get the money, add an infinity Beta C360 Center and a pair of Beta 40 or 50 (move your Beta 20s to the rear), and you'll have a pretty kickin' 5.1 system (or keep the 20 up front and get a pair of Beta ES250 for di/bi-pole surrounds). Then look at room treatments, a couple DIY absorption panels will work wonders in any room for ~$200-300. As the bug bites, switch out the sub for a more powerful one (or two) that plays lower (Look at ED, HSU, SVS).


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

If you want a 7.1 instead for just a little more you could have a Onkyo HT-S990THX Home Theater System. You might find one somewhere for less but I see it available for 700.00 before shipping. It is a 7.1 setup with a receiver. I was told it was a good system from a creditable source, but I have not heard it myself.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a good starter system, but you won't have support for Dolby True HD.

Also, and this is not to diminish your suggestion, but check out the speaker specs on the Onkyo site:

5" 2-way, 50Hz-45kHz with no deviation given. And the sub goes down to 20HZ? Yeah right, maybe at +/- 12db, lumpy as all get out! Excellent example of lying with numbers (I still love ya Onkyo).


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Onkyo 605 $270
SVS SBS-01 $225

That only leaves $155 for the sub -- which, to me, isn't enough to get much more than a noise maker. If you're at all handy, I'd build one of the kits that are available. Far and away the best bang for the buck in the sub world. After that, I'd REALLY consider saving up a little bit and getting one of the subs at SVS or Hsu. I think there is a Hsu that's ~$300, but I'd wait until you had ~$450 and get one of the meatier SVS models. You might be able to find one used on ebay, audiogon, videogon or craigslist.

Anyway, that's my $0.02. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

JCD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Good find Jacen, that's a great price on the 605, and it looks like free shipping to boot ($25 shipping on SVS system to NY). Add the Beta 20s, and you may be able to afford a Bic H100 sub. 

Also, I think the Dayton is more than a noise maker. Sure, it's not going to be the last sub you ever buy, but it's a perfectly capable first sub, and can easily be re-purposed to a 2.1 desk system down the road. But yes, if you're only a couple months away from being able to dump another $300 into the budget, hang onto your $150.


----------



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

Get some good floorstanders and a Receiver. Save up for a "good" sub.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you recommend a particular pair of floorstanders and a receiver for $650?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

JCD said:


> Onkyo 605 $270
> SVS SBS-01 $225
> 
> That only leaves $155 for the sub -- which, to me, isn't enough to get much more than a noise maker. If you're at all handy, I'd build one of the kits that are available. Far and away the best bang for the buck in the sub world. After that, I'd REALLY consider saving up a little bit and getting one of the subs at SVS or Hsu. I think there is a Hsu that's ~$300, but I'd wait until you had ~$450 and get one of the meatier SVS models. You might be able to find one used on ebay, audiogon, videogon or craigslist.
> ...


:yeahthat: Would you be willing to stretch your budget by $150-$200 and do a little work? You could DIY a pretty decent sub in that range using an old TC db500 driver or something along those lines.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Good find Jacen, that's a great price on the 605, and it looks like free shipping to boot ($25 shipping on SVS system to NY). Add the Beta 20s, and you may be able to afford a Bic H100 sub.
> 
> Also, I think the Dayton is more than a noise maker. Sure, it's not going to be the last sub you ever buy, but it's a perfectly capable first sub, and can easily be re-purposed to a 2.1 desk system down the road. But yes, if you're only a couple months away from being able to dump another $300 into the budget, hang onto your $150.


That's great to know. I haven't come across any that inexpensive I thought were, hmm, "worthy"?

Of course, I don't have THAT much first hand knowledge and was extrapolating based on what I have heard. 

In the end, I'd still probably wait a couple of months like you suggest and get one from SVS or Hsu OR build my own.

JCD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My current sub cost $115 shipped (Athena PS-300) and is flat down past 30HZ. Sure I need an upgrade, but considering that on the other side of the wall is a family of 4 with 2 sleeping children, most of the time, the $115 Athena is actually more than I need.


----------

